# Any Americans living in Drama?



## sagapo (Dec 9, 2008)

I am planning an extended visit to Drama in the near future. Are there any Americans living there or in Kavala? If so, what is it like for you? How's the social life? What do you think of the people in the area? How tough is the language "barrier"? I'll be visiting a Greek friend who has lived in Drama most of her life. Thanks


----------



## Tjarb (Mar 30, 2009)

I am looking through all the threads and thought you might be a good source of information.

I want to move my fiancée and son to Athens but have not found a way to get long term visas/permits. I will be working in Pakistan and will be visiting every 60 days so I am not concerned for myself.

Is your situation similar and if so how have you been able to overcome the visa issues?

Thank you,


----------

